# Something new for Minis to do - It a secret :)



## sls (Feb 25, 2015)

I have been looking for years some different things to do with my mini other than the normal: driving, showing, being used as a therapy horse, hiking, etc.

I looked for years to do this and now in a couple of weeks it will be coming true. I'll give you a hint: anyone with a sweet tempered "pet" mini may want this item. Keep you posted.....


----------



## atotton (Feb 25, 2015)

I need to know!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 25, 2015)

Me too



Don't keep us waiting too long


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 26, 2015)

interesting and exciting! can't wait to hear


----------



## sls (Feb 26, 2015)

Will reveal in a couple of weeks


----------



## bullockcorner (Feb 26, 2015)

A COUPLE OF WEEKS?!!!! That's WAY too long to wait!


----------



## sls (Feb 26, 2015)

I have to wait this long to get it and then will reveal it.


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 26, 2015)

Intrigued can't wait


----------



## Kim P (Feb 26, 2015)

I want to know. Maybe it is something I can do with mine. I just brush mine and play with them.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Feb 28, 2015)

I want to know too!!! : )


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Feb 28, 2015)

I want to know!

How about another hint.............? Bigger than a breadbox? Can you bring it in the house? Fit it in your closet? Purse? Wine glass?


----------



## sls (Mar 1, 2015)

Another hint: it is used outside.


----------



## Kim P (Mar 1, 2015)

A hula hoop!


----------



## sls (Mar 1, 2015)

No, but nice try. I've already used that idea with the Hoola Hoop. Great for placing on the ground and teaching them to ground tie/target spot, walking thru it & picking it up.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 1, 2015)

An easel maybe? I heard about painting with horses years ago and decided to try it and it's lots of fun. Something different to do if you're looking for other activities besides the basics. Anyway, can't wait for the surprise.


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Mar 1, 2015)

Hmmmm..............."it is used outside"...................you are a crafty one





A swimming pool? An Adirondack chair? A hammock?


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 1, 2015)

Sledding.. Skateboarding.... I don't know


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 1, 2015)

Lol my minis love to try and swim in my kids tiny pool with them! It's so cute!


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 2, 2015)

I have no idea what the OP has in mind but I can recommend Horse Agility as something new and different (and very inexpensive) to do with your minis. All you need is some basic obstacles to try it, and go to the website each month for the course. If you want to enter the on-line competition, there is a cost but still a LOT cheaper than showing, plus no trailering, clipping, or show clothes!

http://www.thehorseagilityclub.com/ and some info on our website too: http://www.ontargetminiatures.com/images/pdfs/Introduction%20to%20Horse%20Agility.pdf.


----------



## sls (Mar 3, 2015)

I'll give more hints as it gets closer to me actually getting it. Listen to all these wonderful idea. The kids play pool sounds like a great way for minis just to have fun in the summer.


----------



## amysue (Mar 3, 2015)

I like to hitch my little guy to a plastic saucer sled and drive him in the snow. Lesson learned: place a pillow between your seat and the sled.


----------



## sls (Mar 3, 2015)

I would love to see pictures of this


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 3, 2015)

Here is a pic of me driving our not-quite-3 year old who has not been hooked to cart yet, so this is training for her. Plus it is FUN!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 4, 2015)

Awww - Mary she is looking WONDERFUL!!!

The suspense is "killer" - when is the reveal???


----------



## sls (Mar 4, 2015)

I would so love to go sledding like that.

Okay another hint: This item is being custom made for my mini because I have searched for years to purchase it, but never found it manufactured for a mini. Found a place that is willing and that took some effort and other types of animals can use it.

So when I get it you will get to see it. Still being built - so hopefully soon. Suspense is killing me to.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 4, 2015)

Well hmm something to do with driving???


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 4, 2015)

A crossbuck and panniers for minis.

An Easter bonnet.

A mini-size stoneboat.


----------



## sls (Mar 4, 2015)

No driving. Although the mini it is for does drive.

An Easter Bonnet no, but giving me idea

And what is a stoneboat?


----------



## amysue (Mar 4, 2015)

Is it mini sized flippers, swimmies and a snorkel? I could use a set of these for mine because as all of this snow melts everything is going to be under water.


----------



## AngC (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm voting on the pack saddle (sawbuck/panniers) idea; simply because I had to wait to have one built for Baby.


----------



## AngC (Mar 5, 2015)

I waited 10 minutes to see if I could edit my post... apparently not.

(...had noticed comments on Back Porch part of forum, regarding editing.)

Anyway, to summarize the clues:

--item is usable on other animals

--item being custom-built

--item used outdoors

--use is for "other than the normal: driving, showing, being used as a therapy horse, hiking, etc."

--for use on a "sweet tempered "pet" mini"

hmph.

I guess my pack saddle guess is incorrect, because that would fall under "hiking." ??


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 5, 2015)

??????????????? :-\


----------



## sls (Mar 5, 2015)

No to the pack saddle but could be related to a point


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Mar 5, 2015)

A stone boat - way back when we had a draft mare - was a flat bottomed solidly built 'sled' that was used to pick up and haul - stones from field clearing/hay bales/ wood/ or other farm type items. It did not have wheels and was not especially big - about 3' by 5' - with a small rim around it. This may not be true everywhere , but that is what a stone boat was in our neck of the woods.

Ski- joring? Are you going ski-joring?


----------



## AngC (Mar 6, 2015)

7fluffyfriends said:


> Ski- joring? Are you going ski-joring?


Nah, it can't be. One clue said it could be used on other animals. I find it hard to imagine skiing behind your goat or cow.


----------



## AngC (Mar 6, 2015)

A travois?


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 14, 2015)

So nothing yet!?


----------



## sls (Mar 15, 2015)

Getting close. a little delay by makers getting all the measurements, but should have soon.


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 15, 2015)

A little platform like circus ponies wear for a little dog to sit,ride and do tricks on????????????


----------



## sls (Mar 17, 2015)

Reveil day coming soon. Maker is almost done with it.


----------



## AngC (Mar 20, 2015)

sls said:


> Reveil day coming soon. Maker is almost done with it.


What a build-up of expectations! ...this better not be lame. (...or if it is, we forgive you just tell us already!!!)


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Mar 20, 2015)

Can't wait! This has been a fun topic, if slightly maddening because we have to WAIT!!

A hot air balloon!






Drum roll please ...............................................................


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 20, 2015)

When do we find out the secret?


----------



## sls (Mar 20, 2015)

Okay - reveal day. Just got my delivery. It is a Tote Cart - all aluminum so can be transported in the back of your car seat or trunk.

How many times have you gone for walks and thought how great it would be if your horse could carry all of your stuff. I just love mine because I can go different places such as when my husband goes on his photo shoots and he now does not have to take a heavy back pack or when we just want to take our mini out, we can now do this and she totes the folding chairs, coolers, etc.

I know some will thing it lame, but I know others will really like the concept. I have looked for two years and there is nothing like it. I have found some wooden ones but in Arizona wood drys out quickly and it weighs a ton. This little cart was made to fit your standard harness. It kind of like a Beta Cart made especially for my little Mini by Janet Moyer of Custom Dogs Carts.


----------



## horselover161 (Mar 20, 2015)

How fun! We go hiking with the minis and the kids and the kids are always picking up pinecones and other treasures. This would also be great to pack a picnic lunch in and all the drinks. Love it!


----------



## Kim P (Mar 20, 2015)

What a good idea!


----------



## chandab (Mar 20, 2015)

Very interesting. Let us know how it goes using it.


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Mar 21, 2015)

What a clever idea! That looks really well made - good for lots of miles!

Love it! Thanks for sharing and giving us such a fun, and slightly goofy, conversation!

By the way, it is way better than a hot air balloon!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 22, 2015)

It looks great and your little mini looks proud as punch to be at the wheel


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 22, 2015)

Very cool!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 23, 2015)

Very useful and creative


----------



## AngC (Mar 23, 2015)

That's pretty nifty! How much can it carry weight-wise? (Sorry if that's a dumb question.)

By the way, I was admiring your cacti in the background.


----------



## sls (Mar 24, 2015)

This particular cart I believe can carry 50lb, but like I said it depends on what you want her to build.


----------



## amysue (Mar 24, 2015)

Awesome idea! If I had one of those things I would have my minis cart their own hay and water instead of breaking my back carting it to them in the wheelbarrow. Have fun with it.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 31, 2015)

How is that cool cart going ? is your mini enjoying it ?


----------



## sls (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't know if you could say she enjoys it, but it is a lot lighter than the regular driving cart and wonderful for me to be able to take with us and/or have her haul stuff around the property


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 31, 2015)

Thats incredibly clever! It would be amazing for the likes of people with therapy horses/seeing eye horses etc


----------



## sls (Jul 4, 2015)

How cool Cini and her Tote Cart made their front web page and carter of the month.

Check out www.customdogcarts.com


----------

